# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Nguyên truc Z mini cho C frame , hộp số Harmonic , mâm cặp khí nén .

## Bias

Toàn đồ dự án mini của em , trục Z hành trình 60mm , vít me phi 10 bước 3 , bệ Z zin nguyên . Hộp số hành tinh HPG - 14A - 11 tỉ lệ 1:11 , mâm cặp 3 chấu khí nén phi cỡ 60mm . Giá theo thứ tự 1triệu , 700k , 900k . Hộp số có vài bộ , cốt vào cho servo 200w . Em tên Minh , ở TpHcm ,  điện thoại 0937 hai sáu một 248 .

----------


## Bias

trục Z đã có gạch .

----------


## Mãi Chờ

chấu cặp trong nnhư nhựa ấy nhỉ

----------


## ktshung

Em đặt gạch mâm cặp nhé. Gọi cho bác không được

----------


## Bias

cái đầu là nhựa đó bác , chủ yếu làm mẫu hoặc kẹp mấy món nhẹ nhẹ .

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## Bias

> Em đặt gạch mâm cặp nhé. Gọi cho bác không được


đã xác nhận gạch bằng điện thoại . Cám ơn bác .

----------


## ktshung

> đã xác nhận gạch bằng điện thoại . Cám ơn bác .


Xin lỗi bác! Em ko nghĩ các chấu kẹp bằng nhựa nên đặt gạch. Do em làm các chi tiết đồng nên dùng chấu kẹp nhựa không ổn. Xin hủy gạch nhé bác. xin lỗi đã làm phiền bác

----------


## Bias

ok bác ..............

----------


## Bias

mâm cặp như vậy ạ .

----------


## Ghosts

> mâm cặp như vậy ạ .


con này bữa thấy trong bãi quận 8 nè ,chỗ ông thuận với ông văn,hehe ổng còn 1 con chấu kẹp bằng sắt tự đẩy phôi ra luôn.
up cho thớt mau đi nè hehe

----------

Bias, Mãi Chờ

----------


## Bias

đã gửi hàng .

----------

foxnguyen

----------


## foxnguyen

thanks bác nhé  :Wink:

----------

Bias

----------


## Bias

hộp số Harmonic có 2 loại - 5:1 và 11:1 nhe , bác nào muốn nâng cấp máy lên thì lấy món này , tăng lực , tăng chính xác ... giảm tốc độ - tăng 2 mà giảm có 1 - lời rồi .  :Big Grin:  Trục Z đã ra đi , mâm cặp đầu nhựa để làm đầu kẹp nhôm rồi xài luôn .

----------


## garynguyen

Em gạch hộp số 5:1 nhé, e vừa gọi cho bác

----------

Bias

----------


## Bias

> Em gạch hộp số 5:1 nhé, e vừa gọi cho bác


ok .............

----------


## Bias

Hộp số 3 bộ SG , 3 bộ HN , coi như chỉ còn mâm cặp khí nén . Cám ơn các bác .

----------


## Bias

của chờ người .

----------


## garynguyen

Của em đó sao? Nhìn ngon quá ta. Nhà em có hai cái hộp số giống hệt vậy nhưng có đầu cốt ra 16. Em đã đặt tiện 03 cái đầu cốt ra 14 để vào đúng hệ thanh răng, bánh răng. Hàng về em sẽ thừa 01 cái, bác nào hà nội cần em có thể chia sẻ một cái giao lưu

----------


## Bias

đã đóng gói sẵn sàng cho bác , đợt này thanh lý , lấy kinh phí làm vườn rau sạch cho sếp nhỏ .  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Của em đó sao? Nhìn ngon quá ta. Nhà em có hai cái hộp số giống hệt vậy nhưng có đầu cốt ra 16. Em đã đặt tiện 03 cái đầu cốt ra 14 để vào đúng hệ thanh răng, bánh răng. Hàng về em sẽ thừa 01 cái, bác nào hà nội cần em có thể chia sẻ một cái giao lưu


Chuyển nhượng cho em cái đó đi bác Nguyen gary

----------


## garynguyen

Ok bác Thuhanoi. Đơi hàng ra và em tiện xong cái đầu cốt đã

----------


## garynguyen

Em đã nhận hàng của bác gởi lúc sáng. Hàng rất đẹp, chúc bác sớm trồng xong vườn rau

----------

Bias

----------

